# Tied Some Pompano Jigs



## SmoothLures

Here's what I'm working on for pompano. Let me know how you like them. I can always trim the hair shorter, but it's hard to add it.


----------



## bigjim5589

You tie some nice looking jigs!


----------



## plotalot

Those are nice looking jigs. Nice color selection, with the white one being on the short list of lures to use if you could only fish with one bait of a single color. The hooks look strong and sticky, good choice. As far as the hair, if I were to fish them, I'd trim off about a third of the length of the exposed hair. On the upper gulfcoast we trim ours to barely cover the bend of the hook. Pompano will strike the hair short of the hook, then drop it the instant they feel the weight. Make sure it is holding a hook and hair, not just hair. Set the hook quick on the first bump because the second bump is the fish spitting out the jig.


----------



## SmoothLures

plotalot said:


> Those are nice looking jigs. Nice color selection, with the white one being on the short list of lures to use if you could only fish with one bait of a single color. The hooks look strong and sticky, good choice. As far as the hair, if I were to fish them, I'd trim off about a third of the length of the exposed hair. On the upper gulfcoast we trim ours to barely cover the bend of the hook. Pompano will strike the hair short of the hook, then drop it the instant they feel the weight. Make sure it is holding a hook and hair, not just hair. Set the hook quick on the first bump because the second bump is the fish spitting out the jig.


Thanks for the great info! I can't wait for spring!


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

Going to Florida? 
Biggest pomps I saw last year were caught around one weekend in late April on gold hook rigs. 3, 4 & 5 pounders pretty consistently 3/4ths up the pier.


----------



## SmoothLures

RjTheMetalhead said:


> Going to Florida?
> Biggest pomps I saw last year were caught around one weekend in late April on gold hook rigs. 3, 4 & 5 pounders pretty consistently 3/4ths up the pier.


I heard about that. I think I'll fish some of the 1/2 ozers off the pier, can't imagine they'll get turned down by a hungry pomp.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead

SmoothLures said:


> I heard about that. I think I'll fish some of the 1/2 ozers off the pier, can't imagine they'll get turned down by a hungry pomp.


I was slinging gold gotchas and they chased the hell outta them, hooked some, lost most and landed one 11 incher. 
Water was mud but the guys jigging just tore them up.

Have caught plenty of pomps on gold hooks myself.


----------



## SmoothLures

That's pretty cool, only seen a couple caught on tree rigs so far.


----------



## plotalot

RjTheMetalhead said:


> I was slinging gold gotchas and they chased the hell outta them, hooked some, lost most and landed one 11 incher.
> Water was mud but the guys jigging just tore them up.
> 
> Have caught plenty of pomps on gold hooks myself.


I took my son and his girlfriend to the Navarre pier in Florida last spring. Her very first solo cast was with a gold Gotcha. She was animate about doing it herself, but was still desiring instruction or reassurance that she was doing things right. She asked my son, "Am I reeling the right speed?" ..BAM 13" FL pomp, question answered and the verdict: Perfect!


----------



## ironman172

good looking jigs !!!!


----------



## Fishman

Nice looking jigs. Do you prefer the krinkly type of hair or the straight type? i see that you are using the krinkle type. Just wondering.


----------



## SmoothLures

The crimped nylon might reflect a bit more light at different angles or something but I wouldn't see any problem using straight nylon. Crimped nylon is more readily available.


----------



## PlankCaster

Smooth I'm with you on that. I dont tie alot of smaller stuff with nylon but when I do I go with the crimped stuff. Just looks better to me on a shorter profile bait and like you said its easier to pick up locally. Just stopped at a shop in Baltimore leaving work and picked up 2 more pounds of 8 and 11 inch straight nylon to get a headstart on my baits for next rockfish season instead of waiting till the last minute again (yea, that'll be the day)


----------



## SmoothLures

Tied some more. Loving the candy pink head and the opaque white hair.


----------



## RuddeDogg

They look great.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I am "assuming" these are used off of a pier ? and not in the surf ?
never caught a Pomp, but I really REALLY want to target them this Fall.


----------



## ez2cdave

What weight jig heads are you using ?


----------



## John Smith_inFL

shameless bump - - - 

What weight jig heads are you using ? 
what size hook ?
Do you sell via mail order ?


----------



## Fishman

Also what size jig heads are you using?


----------



## ez2cdave

SmoothLures said:


> Here's what I'm working on for pompano. Let me know how you like them. I can always trim the hair shorter, but it's hard to add it. ]


What weight are these jigs ?


----------



## SmoothLures

Sorry for the late reply. I use 1/4 and 1/2 oz egg heads on 2/0 and 3/0 Owner 5316 which is a 2x hook and basically the nicest hook you could pour them on. Pricey but if you hook up to a cobia or something you know the jig won't fail you.


----------



## ez2cdave

SmoothLures said:


> Sorry for the late reply. I use 1/4 and 1/2 oz egg heads on 2/0 and 3/0 Owner 5316 which is a 2x hook and basically the nicest hook you could pour them on. Pricey but if you hook up to a cobia or something you know the jig won't fail you.


Very nice work an hook choice ... Are you going to be selling these ?


----------



## ez2cdave

SmoothLures said:


> Thanks for the great info! I can't wait for spring!



Clear out your PM's . . .


----------

